# Reel Pairing for a Light 9wt



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger on an NRX T2s 9wt. I know they are incredibly lightweight and I'm struggling to make a reel decision. I have to be somewhat budget conscious and stay away from abel, hatch, tibor, mako etc. I'm having trouble finding something that seems on the lighter side and also holds 200yards of backing. I was originally planing on picking up a ccf-x2 but 6 turns of drag knob seem like a giant paint in the rear end. Should I just scale back to an 8wt reel and put gel spun on it? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Since the brands you listed are out, maybe have a look at Orvis. They have lighter weight options and I believe (please correct me if wrong) many of their reels are one full turn from free spool to full drag. Since you mentioned the turning of the drag knob. Lamson should have a couple good options but will not be one turn to full drag. Good luck. Those new T2s are nice.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Just ordered a new 8’4” Sector 10wt and I’m going to pair it with the Ross Evolution R Salt 7/8. Super lightweight but the drag is a bit different. Not sure your budget but might check them out.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just looking at the Lamson Litespeed "M" series on Ole Florida website. Super light and looks like a great reel.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a few reels, some with a single rotation drag knob, some 2 full rotations and some multiple rotations. The difference in effort is minimal - you get used to it. Instead of carefully clicking the drag knob one or two clicks you can just give it a quarter or half turn without worrying about the precision. YMMV


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Since the brands you listed are out, maybe have a look at Orvis. They have lighter weight options and I believe (please correct me if wrong) many of their reels are one full turn from free spool to full drag. Since you mentioned the turning of the drag knob. Lamson should have a couple good options but will not be one turn to full drag. Good luck. Those new T2s are nice.


The orvis hydros is my backup plan if I can't figure something else out. I use one on my 10 wt and its a damn good reel for the money.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> Just ordered a new 8’4” Sector 10wt and I’m going to pair it with the Ross Evolution R Salt 7/8. Super lightweight but the drag is a bit different. Not sure your budget but might check them out.


I have a 3 Tand TX 80 on my 8’4” 10wt Meridian and love it, it is light and has a large arbor.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

TX_Brad said:


> Just ordered a new 8’4” Sector 10wt and I’m going to pair it with the Ross Evolution R Salt 7/8. Super lightweight but the drag is a bit different. Not sure your budget but might check them out.





Steve_Mevers said:


> I was just looking at the Lamson Litespeed "M" series on Ole Florida website. Super light and looks like a great reel.


I really liked both of those of those reels. Both super light and well built. I would be willing to deal with the price tag on both of them but I would need a spare spool and that puts it a little out of my price range.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I would 2nd the 3 Tand, or maybe even look at the Van Staal reels.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Tom Ilg said:


> I would 2nd the 3 Tand, or maybe even look at the Van Staal reels.


Both of those reels fly under the radar. I love their spinning reels. I can imagine the fly reels were designed to take the same abuse their spinners are.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Does anyone have experience using the lamson speedster s in the salt? It seems to fit what I'm looking for but I have some concern about it having enough drag.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a Tibor on my NRX but, if you want light, get a used Nautilus. I had one on there for a long time before I got the Tibor. Probably a better fit, but, I just liked the Tibor.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a buddy living in Mexico who uses the Lamson Guru on a 9W BVK in the salt on a daily basis and he hasn't had any issues. I suspect the Speedster would be the same.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Tom Ilg said:


> I have a buddy living in Mexico who uses the Lamson Guru on a 9W BVK in the salt on a daily basis and he hasn't had any issues. I suspect the Speedster would be the same.


Thanks for the input. Both the guru and speedster s are budget friendly but weren't categorized for the salt.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

SHaller said:


> Thanks for the input. Both the guru and speedster s are budget friendly but weren't categorized for the salt.


Im pretty sure every Lamson has that same conical sealed drag in every reel. Had a buddy that has one of their older Radius reels for years and seemed to have the same drag as their top of the line reel.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Lamson GuruS would fit the bill. Its anodized and has a decent drag. Just be sure to rinse it after every use in the salt. That said I would look for a used Abel or Tibor.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Galvan T-8 or T-9









Galvan Torque T8 Reel


SOLD!




www.microskiff.com


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

for weight and budget you can get a lamson litespeed micra size 3.5 for ~ $200. the older generation orvis hydros sl iv for ~ $225 would be a good fit too....great real for the $$. not the lightest but still pretty light and some dont like the drag knob but i think its just fine.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

SHaller said:


> I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger on an NRX T2s 9wt. I know they are incredibly lightweight and I'm struggling to make a reel decision. I have to be somewhat budget conscious and stay away from abel, hatch, tibor, mako etc. I'm having trouble finding something that seems on the lighter side and also holds 200yards of backing. I was originally planing on picking up a ccf-x2 but 6 turns of drag knob seem like a giant paint in the rear end. Should I just scale back to an 8wt reel and put gel spun on it? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.



6 turns of the drag knob is a good thing. 
It gives you more control of your drag. It don't go from freespool to locked down instantly. You want to be able to control the drag and apply precision drag. 


Anyway, for a light weight setup, I would go for a nautilus XL Max in a classic frame, if not available then the regular XL frame.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

rspehL said:


> I have a 3 Tand TX 80 on my 8’4” 10wt Meridian and love it, it is light and has a large arbor.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I am looking for a new reel for my 9wt also. My local fly shop owner was showing me the 3-Tand 80 and it is a pretty sweet reel for the money, around $350, the drag was really smooth. I found Lamson Lightspeed G5, 3.5 size reels are on closeout at Sierra Trading post for $249 with free shipping, they have a narrow frame and are pretty sweet reels. I have two Nautilus reels now and so I am looking at maybe dropping a dime on a Nautilus CCF X2 8/10 reel $525 (if you can find one) since it could also be used on a 10 wt, lets face it that is one sweet reel. Just my thoughts it truly is an addiction...


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> The Lamson GuruS would fit the bill. Its anodized and has a decent drag. Just be sure to rinse it after every use in the salt. That said I would look for a used Abel or Tibor.


I've been keeping my eye on the used market but fly stuff has been in such demand that good stuff goes for 90% of what they cost new.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Steve_Mevers said:


> at is





Steve_Mevers said:


> I am looking for a new reel for my 9wt also. My local fly shop owner was showing me the 3-Tand 80 and it is a pretty sweet reel for the money, around $350, the drag was really smooth. I found Lamson Lightspeed G5, 3.5 size reels are on closeout at Sierra Trading post for $249 with free shipping, they have a narrow frame and are pretty sweet reels. I have two Nautilus reels now and so I am looking at maybe dropping a dime on a Nautilus CCF X2 8/10 reel $525 (if you can find one) since it could also be used on a 10 wt, lets face it that is one sweet reel. Just my thoughts it truly is an addiction...


Thanks for the tip about sierra. Definitely some deals to be had.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Ross Animas 7/8 and gel spun will be feather light, and tons of drag.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

There’s an awesome Galvan Torque T8 in the classifieds sections…just saying. (LoL, shameless plug)


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

A Tibor Riptide can be had used for under $500 (well under if you're patient), weighs 9oz, and will easily hold 200yds of 30# with a #9 line.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well there you go


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

The Colton reels are worth looking at. I have the Terrapin and it is a fantastic reel.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Put my vote in for the Lamson or Waterworks reels- same company. They are light, have a sealed drag and hold up very well. I prefer their milled reels but everyone reel I've seen has been well made.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the Tand and some of the other reels notes above. I recently put a Reddington Rise on an 8 and 9 wt. 
the reels are low weight, affordable and the drag is good.


----------



## LSURed (Mar 28, 2021)

Check out some of the Sage reels. The spectrum LT doesn't break the bank and they are pretty badass. My only negative is they are made in Korea. But that's just a "buy American" viewpoint. Korean machining tolerances are super high now, right up there under Japan.

Also, Ross is making a bunch of killer reels that are light as hell, and American made. The LTX, or the Evolution R, would be great examples. Not sure the LTX comes in a 9, but the R definitely does. Avoid the R Salt if you are trying to go super light. (it's basically an Abel SDF drag vs Abel SDS).


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I picked up a good deal on a used nautilus nv 8/9 for my nrx+ 8 wt and have a ccf x2 10/12 for my 11 wt nrx+. Love both. I thought I wouldn’t like the million turn drag but honestly I leave it pretty low and just palm it mostly.


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Very nice setup.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Galvan T-8 would be perfect.


----------

